# Restore system image on Windows Server 2012



## fk-wholesale-ltd (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm trying to restore a system image on Windows Server 2012 R2. There's 2 internal hard drives on the server. 1 hard drive has a partition for Windows and the 2nd partition is for data files. The 2nd hard drive is set as the Windows Server Backup drive. I created a backup once image on Windows Server Backup and stored the file on the partition with the data files.

After booting from the Windows Server disc and then selecting the restore image option. Only the images for the 2nd hard drive are shown. How do I restore the backup once image on the data files partition?

Also, the backup once image is on a network share. I've tried clicking on "search for a backup on the network" and entering the \\server\share and then the Server's username and password. Although an error is displayed. Is there anything I have to setup on Windows so I can restore the image from the network?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well first off storing a backup on the same server is a bad idea. 

If you ran other backups are you sure you didn't overwrite the backup of the first partition? Was it a bare metal system image?

What's the error you get when you try to access the network share? Is this a copy of the backup on the 2nd partition? Are you using the domain name plus the username and password to connect to it? Is there still a domain controller running on this network or is that the one that has failed? You may want to copy that image to a USB drive and try it that way.

Additionally, does this server have multiple drives in RAID? Or truly just one drive partitioned into two?


----------



## fk-wholesale-ltd (Nov 19, 2011)

I ran Ipconfig on Windows Server setup. Says for my network adapter the Media State is set to "Media Disconnected".

The error when accessing the network share is "The network path was not found. (0x80070035)". A domain controller is on the network and I'm using the same network credentials I would use when accessing the network share on Windows. It's not a bare metal system image.

I tried copying the image onto a thumb drive although the image would still not show on the list of available images.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If it says Media Disconnected then either that's true and the cable is disconnected or the network card is not fully supported by the Windows installation and it's not detecting it correctly. Obviously check or try another cable or port first.

So what backup did you make then and want to restore? To restore a system image you must use a proper full system image, it has the bare metal options included. If you just made a data backup then that won't work.


----------



## fk-wholesale-ltd (Nov 19, 2011)

I was trying to backup only the C: partition without the System Reserved partition. The image is displayed in the list when restoring a full system image. Tried different LAN port and managed to install a driver for the network although unable to connect to the network share. The main objective was to restore the backup once image which I've achieved.

Thanks for the help.


----------

